# The Tao of Bruce Lee by Dennis Miller



## Xue Sheng (Jul 18, 2011)

I read it and I liked it. 

The first part of the book was about the effect Bruce Lee had on the Life of the author. The second part of the book was pretty much about the rise and fall of Bruce Lee

In the first part of the book the author is looking at Bruce Lee from the eyes of a teenager and is using his idealistic view of Bruce Lee to change his own life for the positive and it is an interesting transformation although it is not giving great detail.

In the second part of the book the author is writing about Bruce Lee based on research and he paints a picture of Lee as a opened minded, highly skilled martial artist, who was also a highly skilled salesman with human flaws we all poses but tend to overlook in our heroes. And it appears that Bruce Lee got caught up in his own hype and from there began to believe he was invincible and immortal. The author also gives, what IMO, is a very believable cause of death for Bruce Lee based on past medical issues and testimony of those that knew Bruce Lee and doctors who treated him. 

All in all it was a good and easy read


----------



## Twin Fist (Jul 18, 2011)

sounds interesting


----------



## seasoned (Jul 18, 2011)

What TF said...........


----------



## seasoned (Jul 20, 2011)

I will check out the new book. I still have the "Tao of Jeet Kune Do" sitting on my book shelf after all these years.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 20, 2011)

seasoned said:


> I will check out the new book. I still have the "Tao of Jeet Kune Do" sitting on my book shelf after all these years.



So do I.

I also have;
- Chinese Gung Fu: The Philosophical Art of Self-Defense 
- The Art of Expressing the Human Body 
- Bruce Lee's Fighting Method

that have been on my shelf for sometime now but I recently took The Art of Expressing the Human Body off for a re-read


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 20, 2011)

*OOPS*- My bad
A correction is needed - the Author's name is not Dennis Miller it is *Davis Miller*, sorry about that

Also Davis Miller has another book that I may just pick up as well The Tao of Muhammad Ali


----------



## seasoned (Jul 20, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> So do I.
> 
> I also have;
> - Chinese Gung Fu: The Philosophical Art of Self-Defense
> ...



This is exactly why I keep many older books at hand. It seems that every time I pick one up something new pops out.


----------

